# Overturned Truck Vignette



## tiking




----------



## tiking




----------



## Stangfreak

*WOW !!! That is absolutely FANTASTIC !!! Great job !!!*


----------



## walsing

You are very very good at this diorama stuff. Great work!


----------



## tiking

Thank u.


----------



## bucwheat

Amazing detail right down to the dust and shredded tire.


----------



## ilan benita

Excellent work for a moment I thought it was real:thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thank you for looking guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## RLCarlos

Your work is unreal! Keep it up looking forward to more.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thank you Carlos.


----------



## Richard Baker

*Simply Awesome!*


----------



## tiking

Thanks for looking Richard.


----------



## SteveR

That's amazing! Your photos are a great guide for the rest of us!


----------



## tiking

Great thanks for the support.


----------



## SJF

Just like the others, I thought it was real for a split second. Very impressive work! 

Sean


----------



## tiking

Thanks again Sean. Glad you like build.


----------



## philp

Got mixed feelings on this one. A great looking diorama with an excellent job depicting the scene but my 18 yr old son was killed in a rollover last year on Fathers Day caused by a catastrophic tire failure so kind of tearing up a bit.

Sorry.


----------



## tiking

philp said:


> Got mixed feelings on this one. A great looking diorama with an excellent job depicting the scene but my 18 yr old son was killed in a rollover last year on Fathers Day caused by a catastrophic tire failure so kind of tearing up a bit.
> 
> Sorry.



Oh my God! How sad. I'm truely sorry.  Unfortunately these things happen.


----------



## roadskare63

TK....wow man!!! i just love your attention to the smallest details:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thanks. I do try.


----------



## kdaracal

Couple years ago I saw a crash scene with smoke coming out the bottom at a model show. I talked to the builder. He said he rigged up a locomotive steam machine (HO scale), hidden in the hull of the model. Just a subtle little puff every so often. Yours is so realistic. I bet that would look cool.

Very nice work!


----------



## tiking

kdaracal said:


> Couple years ago I saw a crash scene with smoke coming out the bottom at a model show. I talked to the builder. He said he rigged up a locomotive steam machine (HO scale), hidden in the hull of the model. Just a subtle little puff every so often. Yours is so realistic. I bet that would look cool.
> 
> Very nice work!


Thanks. Glad you like it.  That would have been cool.


----------



## kdaracal

tiking said:


> Thanks. Glad you like it.  That would have been cool.


Actually, I'm not even sure what that steam thingy looks like. Perhaps I should pop over to the RR forum to see what's shakin'..............I might learn somethin'.


----------



## tiking

RR modellers have lots of ideas we can use.


----------



## Mr. John

Thanks to the news letter I happen upon this most awesome display!!!!!!:thumbsup:
Man i could look at this for hours! :freak:
Man i miss modelling!!!!!! Car's, modelling cars! :lol:

:wave:


----------



## tiking

Mr. John said:


> Thanks to the news letter I happen upon this most awesome display!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> Man i could look at this for hours! :freak:
> Man i miss modelling!!!!!! Car's, modelling cars! :lol:
> 
> :wave:



Thanks for dropping in and looking. Glad you liked it.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Impressive! You don't realize it's a model until you see the styrofoam base it's sitting on!


----------



## tiking

MadCap Romanian said:


> Impressive! You don't realize it's a model until you see the styrofoam base it's sitting on!


Haha. Thanks. I seem to hear this type of comment quite often.


----------



## mikecast

I have check out "Dioramas" on HT more often....That is so NICE!!


----------



## tiking

Thank you for your comment. Much appreciated.


----------



## rhinooctopus

*Overturned Truck*

I LOVE THE PEELING PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Phil K


----------



## tiking

Thank you Phil.  I thought it would be a pretty good effect to add.


----------



## scotpens

That display is amazing. How did you get styrene plastic to look exactly like twisted and mangled sheet metal in scale?


----------



## tiking

scotpens said:


> That display is amazing. How did you get styrene plastic to look exactly like twisted and mangled sheet metal in scale?


Thanks. Well, that was easy. I used an electric hot fan gun.


----------



## iamweasel

Absolutely amazing!! Some of those shots look like a real wreck scene.


----------



## tiking

Thanks for looking and your comment.


----------



## Full Flaps!

Overall outstanding work tiking! The trailer axles look much cleaner than the rest of the truck, but everything else is as spot on as you could hope. Even the scale of the grass, trees and bark you used is correct. And as someone else mentioned, the peeled paint is great.

:thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Full Flaps! said:


> Overall outstanding work tiking! The trailer axles look much cleaner than the rest of the truck, but everything else is as spot on as you could hope. Even the scale of the grass, trees and bark you used is correct. And as someone else mentioned, the peeled paint is great.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thank u for your comments. I have already added more dirt after these pics were taken.


----------



## [email protected]

Very cool. Really great subject.


----------



## tiking

Thanks for looking.


----------



## roadrner

Ultimate detail and great pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tiking

Thank you for looking. Much apprecated.


----------



## harristotle

Wow, this looks like it's the real thing!


----------



## tiking

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tiking

roadrner said:


> Ultimate detail and great pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Late reply but better late then never.. thanks for the comment. If i had lived in a bigger house and had a van then i would have made this a little more advance with another truck roads etc...but my apartment prevents it. Oh well. One day.


----------



## StarshipClass

Great looking diorama! Looks very real and I've seen quite a few during my commutes over the years. Seems like just about every time there was a major delay on the interstate, the cause, as I'd eventually find out, would be an overturned tractor trailer rig.

Fantastic detailing. Love the shredded tire effect as pointed out previously and the warping of the frame and dents in the metal and popped out glass make it look incredibly real (if those two words can go properly together). :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thank you kindly for your observation. Glad you like the outcome.


----------

